# Piranha Cross Breeding



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of piranha cross breeding, I figure if it has, it would be between pygos. Any info?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anything?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

/hears crickets chirping in this thread


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^ x2

i haven't heard anything about it
do some quick research. google it see what you come up with. but i dont see why anyone wants to cross breed piranha's.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

All I could find is someone else asking the samething on another forum


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> All I could find is someone else asking the samething on another forum


in that case im guessing no one has done it. or if they have tried with not much sucess. as i said earlier there doesn't seem much point of trying either.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

It would be pretty cool to be done, create a whole new species


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> It would be pretty cool to be done, create a whole new species


Only reds are commonly bred, caribe possibly so just based on that i will saiy its not likly to even happen in the home aquariums and that doesnt even take into account their genetics, breeding rituals...

Also, there are pleny of (partially including me) that frown upon hybrid species that arnt natural *cough* blood parrots *cough*


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> It would be pretty cool to be done, create a whole new species


Only reds are commonly bred, caribe possibly so just based on that i will saiy its not likly to even happen in the home aquariums and that doesnt even take into account their genetics, breeding rituals...

*Also, there are pleny of (partially including me) that frown upon hybrid species that arnt natural *cough* blood parrots *cough**
[/quote]










cross breeding is natures job not humans.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^

I agree with both of you completely. Just something I haven't heard about and wondered if it was possible.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> I agree with both of you completely. Just something I haven't heard about and wondered if it was possible.


I just think there is no need to make new species when there are plenty of wonderful natural species. I dont know anything about p genetics and if its even gentically possible to breed them, but they main thing i see preventing it is how pygosarnt all found together, they probably all have slightly different breeding rituals as well as terns, piraya and caribe (well mayby wonce by the owner or "lurking in the weeds") never being bred with their own species yet alone an entirly different species. Well It could be possible for terns to breed with reds assuming they are one species, however i dont even think it has been determined for sure or not.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

How about a piraya/rhom hybrid- rhom body with piraya coloring


----------



## AmazonAddict (Jan 20, 2009)

If it were possible it would have probably been done already and therefor the species would already exist which it doesn't so that means it's probably not possible.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to disagree with you. Just because we haven't heard of it, doesn't mean it hasn't happened or isn't possible. There are a lot more people that own piranhas that aren't on this forum. This is a hobby that is constantly growing in knowledge, so I am not convinced that it is impossible.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AmazonAddict said:


> If it were possible it would have probably been done already and therefor the species would already exist which it doesn't so that means it's probably not possible.


It doesnt mean its impossible, but i agree that it woudl be highly unlikly. Also pygos arnt all found in one location so there is no chance of wild hybrids and in the aquarium, few species have even been bred. You may want to ask frank if they can even possibly breed assuuming you could get a male and female


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If it were to be done it would probally have to be artifical and they would try to charge a fortune for some crazy hybrid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> If it were to be done it would probally have to be artifical and they would try to charge a fortune for some crazy hybrid.


Wel lat least naturally pygos wont really have a chance since piraya are from rio sao fransisco(brazil), caribe from rio orinoco (ven), reds all over and terns i think around argintina. So if it were possible naturally, one of the spawners would have to be a red or a serra (which i dont even think a serra would work) since caribe, terns and piraya dont encounter eachother naturally.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Even cross breeding rhoms would be something. Though as we all know breeding rhoms in general would be a major accomplishment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> Even cross breeding rhoms would be something. Though as we all know breeding rhoms in general would be a major accomplishment.


i dont thinth would be cross breeding as they are still the same species, but would be cool none the less.


----------

